# Sunny Food Mart Shooting, Monroe NC



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Robert Christopher Young, Robbery Suspect, Pronounced Dead After Sunny Food Mart Shooting | Monroe Scoop



> The Union County D. A., John Snyder has released a statement in regards to the recent Sunny Food Mart shooting:
> 
> After a thorough investigation by the Monroe Police Department and a complete review of the evidence gathered, I will not press charges against the two men who bravely defended their lives against a cowardly man who wore a mask to rob the Sunny Food Mart. The honest hard working families that operate small businesses must be free from the fear of being robbed. Those that choose to rob should be filled with fear that they will suffer the same fate as the deceased. In Union County we have a no return policy on armed robbery.
> 
> ...





> Monroe, NC - On Thursday June 24, 2010, officers with the Monroe Police Department were dispatched to a hold up alarm at the Sunny Food Mart located at 1800 Walkup Avenue at 10:17 p.m. Another 911 call said that shots were being fired and a man was shot.
> 
> A black male entered Sunny Food Mart, brandished a handgun and demanded money from the two clerks that were working. Gunfire was exchanged between the clerks and the suspect. The suspect, Robert Christopher Young, 23 of Monroe, exact address unknown, was found in front of 302 McIntrye Street. He was transported to CMC-Main where he was later pronounced dead. The clerks, Sopea Pich and Sophia Pich, did not suffer any wounds. Jesus Vergara was a witness.
> 
> District Attorney John Snyder advises that neither the 911 tape nor the store video involving the Sunny Food Mart shooting incident will be released until after he reviews them. A decision on whether or not charges will be filed will be made after the District Attorney's Office reviews the evidence. This should occur sometime next week.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

"In Union County we have a no return policy on armed robbery." God I love that quote- what an awesome phrase!


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

I Love a Happy ending...........


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

tropicmaster said:


> "In Union County we have a no return policy on armed robbery." God I love that quote- what an awesome phrase!


Amen and pass the ammo!


----------

